# Neues Scott Scale (Alu)



## All_mtn (16. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es Schätzungen wann ein neues, aktualisiertes Scott Scale Hardtail, also der Nachfolger zum aktuellen Scale Modell erscheint? Könnte da 2023 was kommen? Das aktuelle Scale ist ja wenn ich mich nicht irre schon eine Weile auf dem Markt.
Und wann, zu welchem Zeitpunkt bringt Scott üblicherweise die neuen Modelljahre auf den Markt (fester Rythmus oder beliebig)? 
Insbesondere würde mich eine aktualisierte Alu Variante interessieren.

Danke vorab und Gruß!


----------



## Southbike (27. Juli 2022)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es Schätzungen wann ein neues, aktualisiertes Scott Scale Hardtail, also der Nachfolger zum aktuellen Scale Modell erscheint? Könnte da 2023 was kommen? Das aktuelle Scale ist ja wenn ich mich nicht irre schon eine Weile auf dem Markt.
> Und wann, zu welchem Zeitpunkt bringt Scott üblicherweise die neuen Modelljahre auf den Markt (fester Rythmus oder beliebig)?
> ...


Soweit ich mich zurückerinnere, kam das Scale immer vor dem Spark - hätte es somit letztes Jahr ein Update geben müssen. Habe bisher nur von einem Trail Spark und Genius für 2023 gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (30. Juli 2022)

Scott bringt, glaube immer zum September, die neuen Bikes auf die Webpage.
Die Händler haben vermutlich schon die neuen Kataloge 
Beim Scale würde man erwarten, das die Leitungsführung wie beim Spark überarbeitet wird.


----------



## Grazo (9. August 2022)

Es kommt tatsächlich ein neues Scale mit leicht veränderter Geometrie, sowie überarbeiteter Leitungsführung. Ist wie beim Spark dann. Konnte schon die neuen Modelle im Katalog begutachten.


----------



## Bananamann (23. August 2022)




----------



## chris1337 (26. August 2022)

Grazo schrieb:


> Es kommt tatsächlich ein neues Scale mit leicht veränderter Geometrie, sowie überarbeiteter Leitungsführung. Ist wie beim Spark dann. Konnte schon die neuen Modelle im Katalog begutachten.


War im Katalog auch ein neues Carbon Scale zusehen? Mich interessiert vorallem das Scale RC World Cup AXS.


----------



## Bananamann (26. August 2022)

Das ist das neu Carbon Scale! 
Und ja, im Katalog bereits zu sehen. Allerdings noch keine realen Fotos sondern Computeranimiert, da merkt man aber fast keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## chris1337 (26. August 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Das ist das neu Carbon Scale!
> Und ja, im Katalog bereits zu sehen. Allerdings noch keine realen Fotos sondern Computeranimiert, da merkt man aber fast keinen Unterschied mehr.


Achso…. ups. 😆

Die Lackierung sieht irgendwie wirr aus.


----------



## Southbike (26. August 2022)

Vielleicht ein Erlkönig?


----------



## Klein-Attitude (8. September 2022)

Sitzstreben-Oberrohr-Versatz ähnlich wie beim neuen Scalpell HT, gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. September 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Sitzstreben-Oberrohr-Versatz ähnlich wie beim neuen Scalpell HT, gefällt mir nicht.


Geht mir genauso. 
Klassische Formen sind wohl nicht mehr gefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsUli (18. September 2022)

Ich hab mir diese Woche spontan ungeplant ein Scale bei meinem Händler mitgenommen.  Bekam super Preis und Austauschteile wie Flats,Sitz,2 Fidlock Halter mit 2 Flaschen und Sigma Tacho dazu.
Die 2023er Biobike Modelle liegen 300 bis 500 über den 2022er .Die Quelle ist gesichert da Freund dort arbeitet.


----------



## chris1337 (19. September 2022)

Hat dein Freund auch gesagt wann die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden und ob sich in Sachen Ausstattung/Gewicht was ändern wird? Ich warte auf das Carbon-Scale Topmodell als Schlechtwetter-Ersatz für mein Gravel, glaub Regen, Matsch macht alleine schon die Di2-Schaltung nicht mehr mit. 😅


----------



## BullsUli (19. September 2022)

chris1337 schrieb:


> Hat dein Freund auch gesagt wann die neuen Modelle vorgestellt werden und ob sich in Sachen Ausstattung/Gewicht was ändern wird? Ich warte auf das Carbon-Scale Topmodell als Schlechtwetter-Ersatz für mein Gravel, glaub Regen, Matsch macht alleine schon die Di2-Schaltung nicht mehr mit. 😅


Sie haben jetzt die Preise bekommen und können wohl schon ordern. Der Witz ist nur dass Scott weder bestellte Farben noch Modelle zusichert. So nach dem Motto was wir liefern habt ihr dann 🙈


----------



## Grazo (22. September 2022)

Bilder aus einem anderem Thread


----------



## chris1337 (23. September 2022)

Naja…. ^^

War auf dem Twitter/Insta-Kurzvideo nicht ein Modell mit Fox Gabel zu sehen? 

Da kann man ja auch zum 2022er Modell greifen, selbe Ausstattung + optisch nicht so langweilig. Schwarz-Grau ist jetzt nicht so meins…..


----------



## Grazo (23. September 2022)

Das mit der Fox Gabel wird es so im Handel bestimmt nicht geben. Ist vermutlich auch eine Speziallackierung. Es gibt aber noch eines in Grün und X01 AXS Ausstattung. Eigentlich so lackiert wie die Spark-Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsUli (1. Oktober 2022)

Mein Händler sagt die Änderungen sind marginal und viele bemerken kaum einen Unterschied, bis auf den höheren Preis.
Ich bin mit dem 2022er Scale fahrtechnisch völlig zufrieden. Es ist definitiv fürs schnellfahren auf Schotter und Flowtrails prädestiniert und lässt sich spielerisch handeln. Die Maxxis Race haben erstaunlich guten Grip und die Rockshox arbeitet top trotz kleinen Defekt. Ich habe ab und an ein leichtes Knarzen. Checkte erst beide Achsen,den Lenkkopf,die Sattelstütze und die Züge....ursächlich ist die Gabel. Mein Händler hat mit Rücksprache Rockshox ein Ticket eröffnet und im Winter wenn mal länger sauwetter ist geht die Gabel zur Revision ins Werk. Ein "Plättchen" macht die Geräusche. Keine Ahnung wo das genau innendrin sitzt...ist aber schon lokalisiert.

Optisch kann man das Bike halt schön easy pimpen mit Farbigen Flats und anderen Griffen. Die original roten Silikone Griffe haben sich schon nach der ersten harten Runden verdreht...hab nun Alugefräste in schwarz rot zum Schrauben dran.

Reifenmässig bin ich dran noch die weißen Onza zu bestellen. Optisch sicher der Knaller. Sollten aber nicht Tubeless gefahren werden.

Hier ein Beispielfoto eines Bikes mit den Reifen und drunter Mein Scott mit den Griffen.


----------



## Grazo (4. November 2022)

Keine Ahnung, wieso sich Scott dieses Jahr so lange Zeit mit der Veröffentlichung nimmt. Gestern wurden immerhin die neuen Spark Modelle auf die Website gestellt.


----------



## dino113 (4. November 2022)

Auf YouTube gibt es doch schon Videos zum neuen Scale. Bilde mir ein, eines gesehen zu haben. Inkl der Geowerte.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. November 2022)

Grazo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso sich Scott dieses Jahr so lange Zeit mit der Veröffentlichung nimmt. Gestern wurden immerhin die neuen Spark Modelle auf die Website gestellt.


Gibts die Fotos irgendwo in besserer Auflösung? Aber geil, Trickstuff Piccolas am SL  . Hat die Übernahme durch DT doch was gebracht. 
Und schade, dass Scott am Pressfit festhält.
Und es gibt 3 Rahmen? HMF, HMX und HMX SL oder wie?


----------



## Grazo (4. November 2022)

Ne sorry, eine bessere Qualität habe ich leider auch nicht. Den HMX SL Rahmen wird es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr geben. Zumindest als Rahmenset. Bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher.

Mit den Preisen wurde übrigens ordentlich angezogen. Das Scale RC SL kostet über 10k 🙈
Das Schwarze mit der XX1 um die 9k, soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe. Schon knackig für ein HT


----------



## feedyourhead (4. November 2022)

Grazo schrieb:


> Ne sorry, eine bessere Qualität habe ich leider auch nicht. Den HMX SL Rahmen wird es meines Wissens nach nicht mehr geben. Zumindest als Rahmenset. Bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher.


Das rote Scale SL hat laut Beschreibung den HMX SL Rahmen.


----------



## Grazo (4. November 2022)

Zumindest als


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das rote Scale SL hat laut Beschreibung den HMX SL Rahmen.


meinte ja als Rahmenset. Bin mir da aber eben nicht sicher.


----------



## Grazo (7. November 2022)

Mit besserer Qualität


----------



## chris1337 (9. November 2022)

Mal sehen ob das Top-Scale die 10k Marke knacken wird. 🙄


----------



## feedyourhead (10. November 2022)

chris1337 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob das Top-Scale die 10k Marke knacken wird. 🙄



Wenn ich nur die VKs von Gabel+LRS+Bremse+Schaltgruppe zusammenzähle komme ich schon auf über 9.500 Euro. Mit dem teueren HMX SL Rahmen und den ganzen Carbonanbauteilen wirds wohl kaum unter 10.000 Euro bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Attitude (10. November 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> +LRS+


Der absolut unrealistisch eingepreist ist, gibt es für weniger als die Hälfe´leichtere und bessere !


----------



## feedyourhead (10. November 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Der absolut unrealistisch eingepreist ist, gibt es für weniger als die Hälfe´leichtere und bessere !


Es ging nicht darum ob die VKs von LRS, Bremse usw. nun angemessen sind oder nicht.
Das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Dass das Komplettpaket tausende Euros billiger verkauft wird als die Summe der Einzelteile halte ich  dennoch für unrealistisch. Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen 
Hier darf man gerne mal Richtung Specialized schielen.
Da kostet das Epic S-Works HT z.B. deutlich mehr als die Summe der Verkaufspreise der Einzelteile...
Von den Straßenpreisen will ich erst garnicht reden.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (10. November 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Es ging nicht darum ob die VKs von LRS, Bremse
> Da kostet das Epic S-Works HT z.B. deutlich mehr als die Summe der Verkaufspreise der Einzelteile...
> Von den Straßenpreisen will ich erst garnicht reden.




Tja, hat man den LRS so unrealtisch hoch ansetzt , dass es nicht so auffällt wie beim Epic, dass der Gesamtpreis eigentlich beim selber Aufbauen niederiger wäre.  ;-)


----------



## feedyourhead (10. November 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Tja, hat man den LRS so unrealtisch hoch ansetzt , dass es nicht so auffällt wie beim Epic, dass der Gesamtpreis eigentlich beim selber Aufbauen niederiger wäre.  ;-)


Dass S-Works oder Syncros Teile nicht mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis glänzen ist jetzt aber doch wirklich kein Geheimnis.

Beim Syncros LRS ist zumindest ein wenig Innovation dabei im Gegensatz zum z.B. S-Works Asiaten Großserien Lenker für 200 Euro...

Aber wie gesagt, es ging um die Einschätzung ob das Scale Topmodell unter 10k bleibt, nicht ums PL Verhältnis der Anbauteile am Topmodell.

Und eigentlich fällts ja eher beim Sworks auf dass der Selbstaufbau günstiget kommt, wenn das sogar mit exakt denselben Teilen deutlich billiger kommt?!


----------



## Grazo (10. November 2022)

ist wer von euch schon mal den Syncros Siverton SL LRS gefahren? 
Schurter hatte ja 10 Platten oder so mit dem bei der letzten Cape Epic geschossen.


----------



## chris1337 (11. November 2022)

Der Laufradsatz alleine kostet jetzt aber nicht im Ernst über 4000 Euro??? 😅

Da kommen ja selbst die S-Works Modelle nicht ran. 

Völlig irre.


----------



## Southbike (11. November 2022)

chris1337 schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz alleine kostet jetzt aber nicht im Ernst über 4000 Euro??? 😅
> 
> Da kommen ja selbst die S-Works Modelle nicht ran.
> 
> Völlig irre.


Glaube Anfang Jahr kostete dieser noch ca 3300 -3500 Euro.
Die Preisentwicklung ist völlig irre


----------



## amtbuser (13. November 2022)

Der Silverton SL ist extrem steif und fährt sich auch so. Das ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht aber irgendwie fühlt es sich auf Dauer (3+ Stunden) gegenüber anderen Laufradsätzen ermüdend an. Demgegenüber steht ein sehr präzises Gefühl beim Fahren/Lenken.
Wenn der Laufradsatz etwas leichter wäre und somit auch leichter zu beschleunigen, dann wäre er in jedem Fall seinen Preis wert.


----------



## BullsUli (17. November 2022)

Hat jetzt hier jemand ein 2023ee Scale bestellt?
Ich hab mein 2022er gepimpt. 
Fahre damit inzwischen lieber wie mit dem Fully durchs Gelände 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris1337 (18. November 2022)

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir eins zuzulegen, als Zweitrad zum Scott Gravel, das jetzt bei diesem herbstlichen Wetter doch an seine Grenzen kommt. 

Aber da das von mir favorisierte Topmodell wohl über 14.000 Euro kostet, wird daraus wohl nix, das ist für ein Hardtail einfach nur frech. 

Selbst das S-Works Hardtail kostet „nur“ 11.500.


----------



## Bananamann (18. November 2022)

Hier mal mein 2020er SL in Größe L.









Wäre übrigens abzugeben falls wer Interesse hat, ansonsten muss ich es mal inserieren.
Wird ohne Laufräder (und alles was mit dran ist) und Kurbel verkauft.
Ansonsten ist das Rad mit einer kompletten XTR 12fach und Fox 32 SC (2 Position Remote am Lenker) augestattet.
Optional kann ich auch eine Carbon Starrgabel dazu anbieten oder anstatt der Fox, wie man will.
Bin das letzte mal 2021 ein Bergrennen damit gefahren, seitdem steht das Gerät herum. Und nachdem ich höchstens noch ein paar Cross Country Rennen mit einem Fully fahren werde wirds Zeit das Ding zu verkaufen.
Aja, das Rad hat mitgezählte 909km lt. Strava auf der Uhr, also tatsächlich neuwertig und natürlich keine Stürze oder Beschädigungen außer den üblichen Gebrauchsspuren. Rahmen ist auch teilweise abgeklebt.
Preis: 4800€ (ohne Laufradsatz komplett, Powermeter, Sattel, Pedale, Flaschenhalter)
Bin in Österreich stationiert und Abholung wäre natürlich am besten, Versand im Radkarton wäre aber auch kein Problem.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Southbike (18. November 2022)

chris1337 schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir eins zuzulegen, als Zweitrad zum Scott Gravel, das jetzt bei diesem herbstlichen Wetter doch an seine Grenzen kommt.
> 
> Aber da das von mir favorisierte Topmodell wohl über 14.000 Euro kostet, wird daraus wohl nix, das ist für ein Hardtail einfach nur frech.
> 
> Selbst das S-Works Hardtail kostet „nur“ 11.500.


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es über 14k kostet.
Das kostet das Spark in der Topausführung, mit Dropper und integriertem Dämpfer.


----------



## spark1 (18. November 2022)

chris1337 schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir eins zuzulegen, als Zweitrad zum Scott Gravel, das jetzt bei diesem herbstlichen Wetter doch an seine Grenzen kommt.
> 
> Aber da das von mir favorisierte Topmodell wohl über 14.000 Euro kostet, wird daraus wohl nix, das ist für ein Hardtail einfach nur frech.
> 
> Selbst das S-Works Hardtail kostet „nur“ 11.500.





			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-rc-world-cup-axs-bike?article=286314012


----------



## feedyourhead (18. November 2022)

spark1 schrieb:


> https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-scale-rc-world-cup-axs-bike?article=286314012


Es geht ums 2023 Modelljahr.


----------



## spark1 (19. November 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Es geht ums 2023 Modelljahr.


mag sein, aber von 7300 auf 14000??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (19. November 2022)

spark1 schrieb:


> mag sein, aber von 7300 auf 14000??


Hab nicht behauptet dass das 2023 14.000 Euro kosten wird. Aber 7.300 eben sicher auch nicht, wenn jetzt der ultrateure LRS davei ist, ein HMX SL Rahmen und ne teure Trickstuff.


----------



## spark1 (19. November 2022)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Hab nicht behauptet dass das 2023 14.000 Euro kosten wird. Aber 7.300 eben sicher auch nicht, wenn jetzt der ultrateure LRS davei ist, ein HMX SL Rahmen und ne teure Trickstuff.


die 14000 bezogen sich auf den Beitrag von Chris.
Aber egal, lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------

